# Breckwell Big E problem



## saf41679 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Breckwell Big E pellet stove that is just about 3 years old.  I have had no problems to date and have always done the required maintenance.  I realized today that it was cold in the house and when I went to check the stove the #2 light was blinking on the control board.  When I press the power button to turn the stove back on it runs for approximately 15 seconds and then shuts back off.  It makes two turns of the auger and then on the third turn of the auger it shuts off and the number 2 light blinks.  I took the stove apart and cleaned it, including the vent.  Put back together and still shuts off after the same amount of time each time.  I emptied the pellets from the hopper and took the shield off that blocks the auger to make sure it was not blocked and its not.  I am at a loss and dont want to start ordering parts if I dont need too.  I have read some posts and read information on Breckwell's site.  They state that when the number 2 light flashes it is always related to your airflow, or a loss of negative pressure.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance


----------



## perchin (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you done The leaf blower trick yet? I've ran into this problem in the past and the leaf blower seems to clean out better than any other method I've tried yet.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 29, 2011)

Find the vacuum switch on the stove, remove the hose from it and blow into the hose, reattach the hose.

Then turn the stove back on, listen for the combustion blower it must run for there to be any pressure difference.

Let us know what happens.  

When you cleaned did you clean all of the venting including the termination cap?


----------



## saf41679 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have not done the leaf blower trick, and as far as the hose goes I checked this and cleaned it.  I was thinking that it had something to do with the combustion blower but i am not sure enough to go and buy one and replace it.  Do you know if the combustion blower usually comes on that quick (within 15 seconds)?  I dont hear it but i am also not sure how quick it should come on.  Thank you for your fast replies.  I appreciate it.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 29, 2011)

saf41679 said:
			
		

> I have not done the leaf blower trick, and as far as the hose goes I checked this and cleaned it.  I was thinking that it had something to do with the combustion blower but i am not sure enough to go and buy one and replace it.  Do you know if the combustion blower usually comes on that quick (within 15 seconds)?  I dont hear it but i am also not sure how quick it should come on.  Thank you for your fast replies.  I appreciate it.



It starts when power is turned on and should be at speed within 10 seconds.


----------



## saf41679 (Dec 29, 2011)

So if it is not coming on does this automatically mean it is bad?


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 29, 2011)

If you checked the vacuum hose for blockage. Then try jumping the vacuum switch. Just for a little bit.

Never run a stove with a safety switch jumped. Just do this to verify if the vacuum switch is bad or if you have another problem.

Have you checked all gaskets with a Dollar Bill?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 29, 2011)

saf41679 said:
			
		

> So if it is not coming on does this automatically mean it is bad?



No but if it isn't coming on we have two things to check, the first being the blower and the second the control board.


----------



## saf41679 (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there a way to determine which it is?  I would love to not have to call in a service technician


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 29, 2011)

saf41679 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to determine which it is?  I would love to not have to call in a service technician



With the stove off, cold, and unplugged.

* WARNING you are going to be playing with something that can kill you.* 

If you are comfortable working with 120 VAC you disconnect the blower from the stoves controller there are disconnects in the electrical lines from the blower motor.

Then using a patch cord connect the motor leads to the patch cord and plug in the patch cord.

The motor should start and go to full speed immediately. if it doesn't you just found your problem.

Report back here what it does.


----------



## saf41679 (Dec 29, 2011)

I Have a friend thats an electrician I'll try and get him to help me with this.  Thank you for your help and I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## buildingmaint (Dec 29, 2011)

Eric from Kinsman Stoves is a good source of info about Breckwell Big E's , have not seen him on here in a while, but he would be the one I would call if I had problems with mine, his phone # is 1-330-448-0300 , real good guy, good at finding parts too. Just remembered the time when my combustion motor wouldn't run , it turned out to be the snap disc , if the motor in question is the exhaust motor.


----------



## imacman (Dec 29, 2011)

buildingmaint said:
			
		

> Eric from Kinsman Stoves is a good source of info about Breckwell Big E's



x2    He is a GREAT guy, and is a certified service tech.   He should be able to get you straightened out.


----------



## saf41679 (Dec 30, 2011)

I took the blower out, cleaned it, then tested it and it worked. I put it back in the stove and the stove is working fine now. I'm a little shocked but happy that it is working. Going to keep my eye on it and hopefully it continues to work with no more problems. Thanks to all for the advice and info it is much appreciated.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 30, 2011)

saf41679 said:
			
		

> I took the blower out, cleaned it, then tested it and it worked. I put it back in the stove and the stove is working fine now. I'm a little shocked but happy that it is working. Going to keep my eye on it and hopefully it continues to work with no more problems. Thanks to all for the advice and info it is much appreciated.



You could have had a loose connection, a bit of oxidation on the disconnect contacts, or just enough crud on the impeller shaft where it goes through the motor mount plate to prevent the motor from spinning.


----------

